# Hormone levels after a miscarriage - **ANOTHER new scan!!**



## Laura27

Hi all - i'm not technically TTC right now....but I miscarried at 8+2 4 weeks ago and was told by my doctors to take a test after 3 weeks to make sure it was complete. I put the test off until yesterday as I didnt want to risk seeing 2 pink lines if the HGC levels were still high enough to be picked up.....but i've done the test and a strong line appeared immediately. 

Has anyone else experienced anything similar this long after a miscarriage?


----------



## Hanskiz

I had elevated hCG up to about 6 weeks post MC. I had mine monitored at hospital so took bloods rather than using hpt's but the urine ones at hospital were positive for about 5-6 weeks I think. I did have retained products but I know it's also pretty standard when nothing is wrong. It's VERY normal. 


On the other hand... could you possibly be pregnant again??


----------



## ebaz

Hi Laura

I had medical management when I miscarried in January. I was also told to keep testing until I got a negative. I did this every week on a digital and it slowly went down from saying Pregnant 3+, to pregnant 2-3, to pregnant 1-2 and then finally Not pregnant. It took about 4-5 weeks in all. It was very stressful and emotional, the only time this year I was praying for a BFN!! It felt so weird.

Like Hanskiz said, it is very normal.

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Starlee

Yes im still getting them now 5weeks down the line, been going to the doctors 2 get blood taken and checking the levels that way, if i was u i would ring up and let them no wots happening and they mite get u 2 come in to see how high they are. xx


----------



## Laura27

Thanks for the replies. We were planning to go wait until we moved house to start TTC again so we've been very careful, this just came as a bit of a shock. I imagined that the levels would have dropped pretty low by now but the line was as pink as when I got my BFP at 12DPO :dohh:

I'm going to wait another few days, test again and see if the line is fading and if not then i'll make a docs appt.

xx


----------



## PieMistress

Hi, I still have + tests 4 weeks after my natural miscarriage (bubs stopped growing at 6 weeks). I am also still bleeding/spotting. Had a scan today to show I have a 1cm piece of retained tissue and my hcg levels are at 32. 

It's too small for surgery (as they might miss it) so have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens. I've also been given a course of antibiotics as well.

It's been a very long, drawn out process and utterly awful :cry: 

Laura - if you still have a + 4 weeks after you m/c (and def aren't pregnant) I would go to your EPU asap and get checked in case of infections :hugs: x


----------



## Laura27

I took this test just now.....it just seems really dark when it should be fading??

I really don't think it's a BFP...its been 4 weeks and 2 days since the MC, surely I wouldnt have had time to ov and now be enough past ov to get this kind of line? 

We didnt DTD until 2 weeks after

Anyone had something like this?


----------



## Laura27

Sorry...attached now!
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 53


----------



## puppycat

That is very dark, I'd say get your bloods done at EPU hun xx


----------



## JPARR01

I would def. say go and get your bloods checked. Best of luck!


----------



## Ducktales

hiya, i had a very strong postive for 27 days after ERPC - but i had a piece of tissue left inside of me that was causing it.
hope it is a new BFP, good luck either way
xxx


----------



## lilrojo

I would have to agree.. and yes it is possible to be newly pregnant.. many women will ouvlate about two weeks after.. which is when you had sex.. so I would def. go in and get your levels checked out..


----------



## Laura27

This was today's test... I think the line is getting lighter??
 



Attached Files:







Pic 2.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 37


----------



## niknak242

I would definitely go get a blood test. You could definitely be preg. again. It happens to a lot of people!


----------



## Laura27

I've spoken to the doctors and can't get an appointment until Monday morning, and even then they won't be able to take blood, they'll have to refer me to the pathology dept at the hospital :wacko:

I guess all I can do for now is keep testing x


----------



## kiki04

Oh good luck!! I hope its a new BFP for you :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

I really think it is a new BFP!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Laura~sorry it's not an easy process! I had blood work done until my levels went back under <5. It took 8 weeks AFTER the MC. The nurse said that some women it just drops slower than others. I never took a pregnancy test to compare but I know 6 weeks past I was still at HCG level of 14 maybe??? and that might show a line if you think of the sensitivity of tests. Nothing will be normal after a MC...so ovulation might be different, timing of AF might be different, so I guess that also means anything is possible after MC...MAYBE you are pregnant again, but maybe you are one of those woman who's body drops HCG slowly. I hope you get answers soon!!! I remember the relief I felt after my HCG levels were under 5 again...I felt like I could move on and I'm sure you are feeling similar! *hugs* This is not easy, I know!!!


----------



## kgriffin

i miscarried at 3+1 on may 26th, had my blood done yesterday, may 26th and my hcg level was 23. 


i say do a blood tesst, i think 23 is high, but i dont really know


----------



## lilrojo

dimplesmagee said:


> Laura~sorry it's not an easy process! I had blood work done until my levels went back under <5. It took 8 weeks AFTER the MC. The nurse said that some women it just drops slower than others. I never took a pregnancy test to compare but I know 6 weeks past I was still at HCG level of 14 maybe??? and that might show a line if you think of the sensitivity of tests. Nothing will be normal after a MC...so ovulation might be different, timing of AF might be different, so I guess that also means anything is possible after MC...MAYBE you are pregnant again, but maybe you are one of those woman who's body drops HCG slowly. I hope you get answers soon!!! I remember the relief I felt after my HCG levels were under 5 again...I felt like I could move on and I'm sure you are feeling similar! *hugs* This is not easy, I know!!!

I love this comment.. its so true that nothing will be the same after a miscarriage... your body may or may not be the same, timing wise.. and so sorry for your losses.. 8 weeks is a long time.. sorry it took you so long and i can imagine the relief.. Big hugs.. and thanks for this comment it was wonderful..:hugs:


----------



## Laura27

Hi ladies....thanks for all your responses so far. I did another test this morning and have added it to the other 2!! Just eager to get to the docs now and find out what's going on but I really appreciate all of your comments and opinions! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 43


----------



## darcie

i think that looks like a new bfp, i hope it is! Good luck the lines all look really dark to me x


----------



## tinkerbell79

hi, the third one definitely looks darker, hope thats a good sign. . i had an emergency d&c last thurs nite i was 10+3, i did a test this morning and i think there is a very very slight line , but only at a certain angle so i think my hcg is very very low already. the line is no where near the line you have and mines only been a week so fingers crossed yours is a BFP x


----------



## Laura27

Thanks for the replies....it has now been 32 days since the MC. I would have thought that at the very least the line would getting lighter but I dont think it is!!


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

honest;y it looks like its getting darker to me! Maybe a new bfp? After my mc on the 23rd of may i bled for about a week and my tests were already negative the day after i started bleeding, i was only supposed to be 6 weeks though.


----------



## Laura27

Thanks - i've heard from loads of people that they were testing negative shortly after, and if it was positive then it was very faint, so i'm not sure whats going on really!! 

I have a scan and blood test booked for tomorrow so i'll keep you updated :)


----------



## Snowball

I got positives for about 2-3 weeks after with my mc's. 

Was your mc confirmed? Only I was told I'd miscarried, carried on getting bfps whilst bleeding, went in for a D&C and then they quickly scanned me before theatre and it turned out I hadn't miscarried, I was in fact 9 weeks! They'd been giving me painkillers for weeks for it and I'd been taking them because I was in so much pain. Was totally shocked.


----------



## Laura27

Hi Snowball - yes it was confirmed, I saw everything pass and then had a check up about a week later. I'm thinking that there might be something still in there thats causing the +'s but i'm not sure....I just really want to know and hopefully tomorrow I will!


----------



## jojett

Hoping it is a new BFP!!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Snowball

Laura27 said:


> Hi Snowball - yes it was confirmed, I saw everything pass and then had a check up about a week later. I'm thinking that there might be something still in there thats causing the +'s but i'm not sure....I just really want to know and hopefully tomorrow I will!

I hope it all goes well hun and that it's a new bfp for you.


----------



## kiki04

Is it possible there was twins and you only m/c 1 of them????


----------



## Laura27

kiki04 - someone suggested that it might be twins when I posted my BFP pics back in April because it was so dark for 10dpo. I really havent even let myself think about it because I dont want to get my hopes up! Im kind of telling myself that its just hormones clinging on but i'll have an answer tomorrow :)


----------



## Mummy of Ange

I miscarried on Wednesday at 4+6 and my pregnancy tests are negative now. I had bloods done yesterday after my scan and my hormone levels are at 4. I think its a new BFP x


----------



## kiki04

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Laura27

Mummy of Ange - so sorry for your loss :cry:

I'm absolutely desperate to know what's going on....if I find out I have a baby left in there I think i'll probably pass out!! I dont see how it can happen though, I bled for 2 weeks straight after the MC so surely nothing could have survived??


----------



## clare22

hi laura i hope its a new bfp for you :dust: good luck keep us posted


----------



## Nat0619

This looks like a new :bfp: to me hun :thumbup: I hope it is for you. Or it is as one of the other ladies said - a twin!

After my medical management HPTs went negative after 12 days for me so not too long at all. And before that they were only really faint x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Looking fwd. to your update! I hope you get results right away! :)


----------



## Laura27

Hi girls - well i'm more confused than ever after today :(

I had a scan and straight away the nurse said it was a new pregnancy.....then she scanned around a bit more and said she couldnt decide if it was a sac or retained material from the miscarriage. I did a digi this morning and got 2-3 weeks.

Can anyone who is an expert at analysing scans please PM me and i'll send the scan to you to have a look??


----------



## Snowball

How confusing. I'm not an expert but I do ope you find out what's going on soon. I had a scan at 5+5 and there was just a sac and a yolk there but no baby. So maybe you are just really early?


----------



## Laura27

Here is the scan...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 71


----------



## dimplesmagee

Sorry, it sounds like you still do not have answers! Did they do blood work? Maybe you are still too early to see anything pronounced??? What did the Dr. say? Have a follow-up appointment???


----------



## darcie

Maybe take another digi in a few day's to see if you get a 3+ x


----------



## Laura27

The doc has made an appointment for me to have another scan on sat...I'm going to do another digi later this week and if it says 3+ then I'll have my answer!!


----------



## darcie

Good luck I can imagine how frustrating this all is just waiting to see what's happening. X


----------



## dimplesmagee

How are you feeling today Laura? Do you have any symptoms? The Dr. couldn't give you any information huh? What did you pay them for then??? haha. SOOO frustrating!!!!


----------



## Laura27

I'm feeling stressed!! The FRER I did this morning is darker again. I'll try to post a pic but I'm on my phone. Not really any symptoms apart from sore boobies but that's nothing unusual!


----------



## Laura27

Test overload!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Grumblebea

Looks darker to me. Fx for you!


----------



## peanutbear

I hope everything turns out to be a new pregnancy. Good Luck! Those lines are very dark!


----------



## croydongirl

I think it looks like a new one - I really hope so!!!! Fingers crossed you get the good news you are hoping for!


----------



## Laura27

Thanks for all the comments!! I'm going to do the digi on Thursday and see what it sayd, then hopefully the scan on Sat should clear things up once and for all!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

looks darker to me!!!


----------



## shinona

Have you pee'd on the digi yet?

Fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## kgriffin

update us on the digi! Holding out hope for you, sorry its dragging on so long, i can relate.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Any update??? :)


----------



## kiki04

I hope its a new one for you :hugs:


----------



## Laura27

Hi ladies....well the update is that the digi yesterday still said 2-3, I had some bleeding Weds and yesterday, but still getting really strong lines on FRER's (did one last night that I dont have a pic of yet but it's basically the same as these) so unbelievably....I STILL dont know what's going on!!

I've got my next scan tomorrow at 1:15 to see if there's anything there.....if it's a new pregnancy it will be 5 weeks now so they should defo see something.

I'll let you all know the outcome! :)
 



Attached Files:







pic6.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Snowball

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Laura27

Thank you. I'm still bleeding so i'm not holding out any hope but we'll see tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## JPARR01

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Laura27

Hi all - for those of you trying to keep up here is the latest update. I went for another scan today and there is still something there.....they still arent convinced what it is but the tests are still coming up positive. They've measured it and i'v got to go back and get scanned and measured again next week....so another week of waiting!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 55


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Laura27 said:



> Hi all - for those of you trying to keep up here is the latest update. I went for another scan today and there is still something there.....they still arent convinced what it is but the tests are still coming up positive. They've measured it and i'v got to go back and get scanned and measured again next week....so another week of waiting!!

I have just seen this and read from start to finish, I hope you finally get your answer an that is a lil bubba just starting for you, I don't know how you are doing it not being told properly!!!!! good luck 
xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

F'xd this is a new pregnancy x


----------



## kiki04

I tested at 2+6 and got a negative and was 4 months pg when I lost my baby... that sounds like a new pg to me :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck. Did they tell you what the sac's measurements were last time and then this time? That will also tell you if it's growing. It honestly sounds like a new pregnancy to me. I m/c twins Christmas Day, bled for a few days and stopped. I had no signs of O'ing or AF at 5 weeks after. I had been testing everyday, my hCG blood tests were neg 2 days after the m/c and finally the Saturday before I was going to call my OB's office to induce my period I got a faint BFP on a Dollar Tree Test. I took them everyday until they were as dark as they can get. I went in that Monday for bloodwork including having my progesterone levels drawn and re-current m/c testing done. I was put on progesterone suppositories in case my progesterone was low, which it was. And now I'm 23 weeks. Good luck hun!


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, Dr. just told you to come back in a week and we will see if the sac has grown? Did he have any theories about what is happening? did you feel like your Dr. was positive about it being a new pregnancy? or did you feel that he was concerned??? Now this would be a rough waiting game. Sorry Laura!


----------



## daopdesign

you must be very early but next week they might be able to see more. I was nearly 2 weeks when I had a scan and I'm not joking all she could see was a dot! Was told to go back a few weeks later.


----------



## Laura27

The 'sac' was measuring 14mm and they're going to measure again on Sat. Yesterday and today's FRER's were much fainter after last weeks bleed so i'm now thinking it must just be some really overdue miscarriage product :(

Doc wasn't overly concerned....but doesnt understand how difficult it is to just "wait and see"


----------



## kiki04

So did he say what the next step if it is leftover products of the m/c? Do you require d&c? That dr doesnt seem very thorough :shrug:


----------



## dimplesmagee

I would've thought he would've sent you in for bloods...or did he???


----------



## Laura27

Hi all - going for another scan tomorrow to see if whatever it is has grown at all. Been bleeding with clots this week so i'm not hopeful....will update you all tomorrow :( x


----------



## kiki04

:hugs:


----------



## Snowball

:hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Well, maybe there was tissue left behind and you are now releasing it and you can move on!!! Whatever it is...new pregnancy/tissue, I know it's not an easy time! I hope you heal quickly and can jump back on the band wagon. :hugs:


----------

